# Sabbath Working Poll.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/news/poll/poll-many-readers-only-work-sundays-when-necessary


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Due to the amount of plain people in the area here, it is a very controversial topic. They will not run equipment in the field on a Sunday so they say they do not work on the Sabbath. But they will milk three times a day ,Run TMR mixer half a day and of course do anything else that's needed on the dairy farm.. on our farm with you a fair amount of field work on a Sunday and I don't think it's anything to brag about... there are some plain sect farmers who want nothing to do with crops that are harvested on a Sunday


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

During the hay season, every day is the treated the same, after all seems you need to 'make hay when the sun shines'. I kind of figure if the man up stairs wanted hay farmers to take the Sabbath off, perhaps he should have made mankind name it Rainday and not Sunday. Or make it rain on Sunday during hay season. With no rain the other six days, would be almost perfect (be nice to have a non-rain day for a nice Sunday afternoon picnic now and then ). And with an 'off farm' job, you need to squeeze just about everything into the weekend, doesn't help.

Back when we milked, Sunday wasn't much different from any other day, seems the cows didn't follow anyone's calendar but their own. Milking (cows, goats or sheep), seems to be the 'original' 24/7 job, I'd be guessing. On Christmas Day (or maybe a really cold day), we would skip cleaning the trenches behind the cows for the day, for some odd reason, there was always twice as much work the following day.  No, we didn't have automatic gutter cleaners, just the manual one, usually named 'You kids', "Dad' or 'Hired hand'.

I'm fortunate to have the ability/chance to have Sundays off. I take my hat off the those who don't, including those in the armed services, medical profession and emergency services fields to name a few.

Larry


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Many years, Sunday was the best or only day of the week to make hay. Didn’t want to but baled a lot on Sunday. Of course, my market was to the plain folk, so I had to be careful taking my Dad with me on deliveries in season because he has no filter and when asked, Oh we baled it on Sunday. I would have to make a quick rebuttal and remind him that it was late Saturday evening or even early Monday morning before the rain started. We will plant and combine on Sunday afternoon after church. Have 2 BTO’s close by that park equipment at 11:59 Saturday and don’t start up till Monday morning no matter what. The one farm will start back planting at 12 am Monday, I saw him finishing a 150 acre field when I went to milk at 5 am sevral years ago. He had started at midnight on Sunday.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What are “plain people”? Amish/mennonites groups?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yup


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't actually call it work but the cow's have to eat so after church and dinner with the family I say I'm going to feed my other family.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Nothing but feed the animals here. If I have to start baling on Sunday I'm quitting the business.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Nothing but feeding animals on Sunday here too. Sometimes I get antsy about missing the opportunity to Bale hay, but it always seems to work out. I don't look down on anybody that works on Sunday, but God gave me the day off and I am taking it. I didn't grow,up this way. We worked 7 days a week. About 10 years ago, my wife and I decided to make this change. It was very hard at first,but looking back, it has been so beneficial for my family.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have found through the years that my life just goes much much better when I keep the Sabbath. It is a day of rest that my wife and I enjoy. Of course, livestock that depends upon you must be fed in keeping with God's word....just as we break bread, all livestock that depends on you must eat.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

To me, Sunday is just another day. If you aren’t willing to work on Sunday, there will be someone who is willing that will be trying to put you out of business. I’d venture a guess in the big hay country, that 1/7 of all hay put up is bales on Sunday. I did take a little time off Sunday mornings for church, but have kinda quit doing that too. Going to church makes you no more of a Christian than being in a pig barn makes you a pig.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

I am not wanting to start any arguments, and everyone has to decide for themselves. I will only reference Matthew 12:10 - 12, and Luke 14:3 - 6.

I personally try not to work on Sunday, but things happen.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Interesting discussion. 52 years of milking cows pretty much answers the poll. I do not deliver hay on sundays. The few employees we had almost always had the day off, folks got off to get to church. I was OK with working. While not in a congregation attending the Sunday service.......God is by my side in everything I do. No longer have employees, but now have 350+ animals to care for. I'm very grateful for life. While some folks look down on you for "working" that day , hopefully when my times up, the Man above will have compassion for those who work on the Sabbath.

I'm reminded often, makes me a believer..................


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In our climate here with short windows without rain everyone has to hay sundays eventually. I do know some that try not to but it’s a recipe for rained on or dusty hay.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Only work if "the ox is in the ditch". I do allow customers to pick up hay on Sunday as a lot of my customers are working the other days.

Speaking of the Lord's Day in general, I think it is interesting how diverse the USA is. Here in South Carolina we used to have "blue laws". You couldn't buy a loaf of bread on Sunday. As time has gone by, Sunday is now like any other day, everything is open. The only blue law remnant left is Sunday alcohol sales and county by county those laws are being changed. The reason I mention diversity in the US is because we have had an influx of retired folks moving here from the north and they can't understand why the beer cooler lights are off on Sunday in the grocery store. Some of the older folks in our church say they weren't allowed to listen to the radio on Sunday.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Uphayman said:


> Interesting discussion. 52 years of milking cows pretty much answers the poll. I do not deliver hay on sundays. The few employees we had almost always had the day off, folks got off to get to church. I was OK with working. While not in a congregation attending the Sunday service.......God is by my side in everything I do. No longer have employees, but now have 350+ animals to care for. I'm very grateful for life. While some folks look down on you for "working" that day , hopefully when my times up, the Man above will have compassion for those who work on the Sabbath.
> 
> I'm reminded often, makes me a believer..................
> 
> ...


One of God's Ten Commandments is to, "Remember the Sabbath and to keep it Holy". When God is by your side Monty, I could not imagine it would not be anything but Holy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I try not to work any day lol... But you have to... animals need food too. You are there life line.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have worked in the hayfield twice on Sunday in my lifetime. I square baled some hay about 25 years ago with a storm coming in.

I rolled a small field this year that a friend hay cut for me. I was out of commission and we had a rare 3 day forecast, so he cut the hay. I rolled it Sunday after church hours.

I almost got into trouble this Spring. I was in the hospital and two friends cut 53 acres for me on Sunday. The field belongs to a good preacher friend and we have a "no working his place on Sunday agreement". Once my son explained what had happened, he understood. Said it was mighty Christian of my friends to cut the hay for me.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Grandparents had the sayings about what you do on Sunday you will lose on Monday and if you cant get it done in 6 days the seventh wont help. They also thought you didn't need lights on a tractor you should get your work done in the daylight. But that was in the 60s and 70s when I was growing up. Now if I have to work on a Sunday for whatever reason because it rained half the week and the weather is now good or my wife has a job that requires she work every other weekend also I have worked part time jobs so that only leaves time to farm on the weekend. but our church has services on Wednesday, Saturday night and Sunday so you can get to church sometime during the week. You always have to respect and not involve others in your Sunday work weather it be for Religion, family, or just personal time. And if you have to rake hay on a Sunday morning maybe you just need to have your own one on one time with God.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Friends of the family from Connecticut visited Georgia for the first time this past Christmas. Commented with an observation about the number of churches we have down South.

Well, it IS the Bible Belt, dontchaknow.... And as our former President once said (in a derogatory manner), we cling to our God and our guns. Maybe some of the city folks in places like New York, Chicago, San Francisco should try it. Unfortunately, it seems that Christianity and the Second Amendment are under a never-ending attack from the degenerates in the "civilized" places.

That said, for most of my adult life, I have worked in places that required a seven day a week schedule. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do to provide for your family. I can also say that I have never felt more at peace and with God than when I am working the soil, or seeing a newborn calf rise on its wobbly legs, or smelling the sweet aroma of fresh cut hay in the barn. I tell my wife it is my "tractor therapy"

Funny, I never got that same feeling sitting in an 8x8 office cube staring at a computer screen all day....


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

I will feed the cows on Sunday and if there is an emergency like a calf is stuck or something, we take care of it. My wife is a surgeon and one Sunday a month she is on call so if an emergency surgery is needed, she takes care of it.

With that being said, we don't do hay on Sunday's and we don't buy and sell on Sunday's. I have been told many times (similar to some of the comments made so far) that there are days that hay HAS to be done on Sunday.

I was also told I would never have a job if I wouldn't work on Sunday as well and I have yet to find any of this true. I have worked in several places where I was the only one there that didn't work on Sunday's. I believe and have experienced when you honor God, he honors you.

Somehow we have made it this far and my cows have more than enough hay to eat this winter and in fact I have had people recently stopping by wanting to buy hay because they don't think they're going to have enough.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am surprised the people in this area here who would not work on a Sunday. But they would go to a store or a restaurant. They would also try to buy and sell items on a Sunday too.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I find this poll interesting as well as all your answers. The assumption that everyone believes that Sunday is the Sabbath. I might be controversial here but my Sabbath is Saturday. The seventh day of the week. From Friday at sundown to Saturday night sundown. No farm work or work of any sort. If that work can be done on any of the other 6 days a week that is where it should be done. However if you have a dairy or animals you have to milk or feed or if you are a medical worker (thought that would even be hard for me personally to do). It would be a torture of animals not to take care of them. As far as other crops such as haying or irrigating. They can wait. Or planned around. One must have faith that God will take care of things for you as long as you keep the Sabbath. Even if you believe the Sabbath to be Sunday. I don't run the irrigation pivots because I would be thinking about them and checking them. I go to church on Saturday as well. I'm not against going to church on Sunday, but I wouldn't want to go to church twice a week LOL. I just don't like being around people that much. LOL. Sabbath is a day to focus on God. Sometimes it is so very hard to get that focus, but I think we need to try. If someone has an emergency then I will help on Saturday as far as possible. My beliefs is why I have never attended a hay auction as all of them here are on Saturdays. For most hay sellers Saturdays are a big day. I'm closed. Some buyers find that surprising, but to my sometimes amusement the fact that I sell hay on Sunday is equally a surprise for many as well. I'm not knocking people that believe that Sunday is the Sabbath, but in my observances of most Christians is that they do not keep Sunday as a sabbath. Its church in the morning for an hour then back to your regular life or to worldly entertainments. For many of my own beliefs I'm sad to say Saturday is the same to them. Church for an hour Saturday morning then back to the regular life and worldly entertainments.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am religious, but not so religious that I won't work on Sunday. In the past I have done construction work on Sunday because I had a deadline to meet; ie. had a subcontractor that had to start on monday. Sometimes those customers seem to think that you don't have a life beyond their project, and to keep them happy I will work a sunday. On the farm, I will of course feed animals, take care of irrigation water, or even cut, bale or pick bales off the field; I want the water back on the field as soon as I can get it. Usually are not full eight hour days, mostly just a couple hours.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Teslan, I agree with everything you say. The only thing is I observe the Sabbath on Sunday and midnight to midnight.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I always wondered about the Sabbath. I know my Bible says to remember the Sabbath and keep it Holy. I have some friends who worship on the Sabbath, Saturday.

I wonder why the majority observe Sunday as the day of rest? Is Sunday really the first day of the week or the last? I wonder who began keeping up with the days, started making the calendar? Either way, we do recognize Saturday as the Sabbath and technically are observing the incorrect day. Good luck getting that changed here in the Bible Belt.

I tried to tell my Dad one Saturday that I was going to observe the Sabbath, which was Saturday. I figured since he observed on Sunday that I would get two days off. Was worth a try anyway.

I can remember back when Dad would not trade with a store during the week that was open on Sunday. Even one that opened at noon (after church hours). I remember when it became alright for us to eat out on Sunday after church. Before then we always had a family Sunday dinner. Best meal of the week.

I feed hay every day with a hay buster. I still wait until after church hours before cranking that thing up. Just seems wrong to make a racket early Sunday morning. Not sure God is really keeping notes, but just in case!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think it really matters to our Lord what day you observe the Sabbath on.....just as long as you rest and observe if at all possible.

Regards, Mike


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Tim/South said:


> I always wondered about the Sabbath. I know my Bible says to remember the Sabbath and keep it Holy. I have some friends who worship on the Sabbath, Saturday.
> I wonder why the majority observe Sunday as the day of rest? Is Sunday really the first day of the week or the last? I wonder who began keeping up with the days, started making the calendar? Either way, we do recognize Saturday as the Sabbath and technically are observing the incorrect day. Good luck getting that changed here in the Bible Belt.
> I tried to tell my Dad one Saturday that I was going to observe the Sabbath, which was Saturday. I figured since he observed on Sunday that I would get two days off. Was worth a try anyway.
> I can remember back when Dad would not trade with a store during the week that was open on Sunday. Even one that opened at noon (after church hours). I remember when it became alright for us to eat out on Sunday after church. Before then we always had a family Sunday dinner. Best meal of the week.
> ...


Technically, the Sabbath was given to Israel, the Jews. Jesus arose from the dead on the first day of the week (Sunday) and the early Christians called it The Lord's Day and would meet and worshiped on Sunday.

The principle of a day of rest is one that pre-dates any law (including Mosiac) and was established during Creation. God created (worked) 6 days and rested on the seventh.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> I don't think it really matters to our Lord what day you observe the Sabbath on.....just as long as you rest and observe if at all possible.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have always worked on that principle. If we have to bust our hump on Sunday to beat the weather, make a major repair or whatever, we will shut everything down one day during the week for a day of rest. I have spent many "Sunday's " on a Wednesday resting with the wife and kids and praising God. Some of those days were rain days but many were filled with glorious sunshine!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I don't think it really matters to our Lord what day you observe the Sabbath on.....just as long as you rest and observe if at all possible.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I respectfully disagree with that statement. But that's just the way I believe.



chaded said:


> Technically, the Sabbath was given to Israel, the Jews. Jesus arose from the dead on the first day of the week (Sunday) and the early Christians called it The Lord's Day and would meet and worshiped on Sunday.
> 
> The principle of a day of rest is one that pre-dates any law (including Mosiac) and was established during Creation. God created (worked) 6 days and rested on the seventh.


Do a bit more research and see where keeping Sunday as a Sabbath came into being. It starts with Emperor Constantine. And the Sabbath was given to Adam and Eve. But was handed down in the ten commandments for Isreal as they had just come out of 400 years of slavery.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I always wondered about the Sabbath. I know my Bible says to remember the Sabbath and keep it Holy. I have some friends who worship on the Sabbath, Saturday.
> 
> I wonder why the majority observe Sunday as the day of rest? Is Sunday really the first day of the week or the last? I wonder who began keeping up with the days, started making the calendar? Either way, we do recognize Saturday as the Sabbath and technically are observing the incorrect day. Good luck getting that changed here in the Bible Belt.
> 
> ...


Sunday keeping began with Emperor Constantine after he supposedly converted to christianity, but needed to appease the the sun worshippers in his empire. Of course that was backed up by Christ having risen from the grave on Sunday to make it more realistic. But in the Bible itself there was no change.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I respectfully disagree with that statement. But that's just the way I believe.


I am curious, do Seven Day Adventist believe that only those who observe the Sabbath day on Saturday will be going to heaven? I am not questioning your belief, I am only asking because I do not know your Church very well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The romans also swapped Saturday and Friday's order in the week in the span covered by the old testament.


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Teslan said:


> I respectfully disagree with that statement. But that's just the way I believe.
> 
> Do a bit more research and see where keeping Sunday as a Sabbath came into being. It starts with Emperor Constantine. And the Sabbath was given to Adam and Eve. But was handed down in the ten commandments for Isreal as they had just come out of 400 years of slavery.


With all due respect, I have been through seminary and have done plenty of research. The reason I have given is why the Christian church today and the early church observe Sunday as the Lord's Day. You can disagree though and that's fine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> The romans also swapped Saturday and Friday's order in the week in the span covered by the old testament.


Roman days were named after planets....and they had a 8 day week.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff and I are in the observing Sunday as the Lord's day group. We don't condemn others -- that is not our job -- but would like for people to have a closer relationship with God.

When we had livestock they were fed and cared for. Crop work is only Monday through Saturday. Yes, it is difficult to watch rain moving in on a hay crop but life is not easy. When we've advertised hay specifically saying "no Sunday sales" there are always those who will ask and are given a kind answer with options for basically any other time. One comment often made is "oh, your church won't let you work/sell/etc". The response to that is "no, our church has no such rules, it is our own respect and honor to our Lord and unfortunately many in our church do not share that in their lives". I'm not sure respect and honor really counts as the Bible specifically teaches God resting on the seventh day and one of the ten commandments of remembering the Sabbath day to keep it holy. We share chaded's position to Sunday as the day we set aside.

A couple or more years ago we had three customers that were buying hay on a regular schedule and we were their only supplier. We are always keeping check on the weather forecast be it during hay making or hay selling season. When we went to bed Saturday night the forecast was fine for the days ahead. Sunday morning the forecast had changed to a huge winter storm coming in and heavy snow already on the radar a few hundred miles away. This new forecast called for several inches of snow and frigid temperatures through the coming week. The phone rang before we left for Sunday School and the customer who had a large training facility an hour away was going to be out of hay a few days later in the week. This was not a case of him being unprepared, this was a total change in weather conditions. We told him to come on that afternoon and we also called the other two and let them know of this one time change of events. One of them appreciated it; came and got his hay also. The other (also the closest one) made some slightly uncalled for comments and chose not to come; the road conditions kept her from getting hay for a couple of weeks but she was able to keep her horses fed. None of this was taking advantage of the weather for hay sales; this was part of providing for the animals depending on our hay.

Practically all of our friends know that we don't conduct business on Sunday and that includes being responsible for others working for us on Sunday. I have no problem whatsoever cooking and serving a meal for us or guests but we do not eat out on Sundays. When I was a child our family went to a local restaurant (this was long before franchised restaurants were the norm) and my mom invited the waitress that always served us to church. Big tears welled up in the waitress eyes and she told my mom that she really wished she could but she had to work on Sundays and would lose her job if she didn't. That was my family's last "go out to eat after church" meal. Jeff and I have continued that in our home. Not criticizing anyone who does, just sharing a bit of our life.

Shelia


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I am curious, do Seven Day Adventist believe that only those who observe the Sabbath day on Saturday will be going to heaven? I am not questioning your belief, I am only asking because I do not know your Church very well.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Some would say those that don't believe in observing the Sabbath Day as Saturday won't be going to heaven. However our belief in how we go to heaven differs with other Christian beliefs also. But those that have lived a godly life and have never been taught or learned about it will also be saved.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

chaded said:


> With all due respect, I have been through seminary and have done plenty of research. The reason I have given is why the Christian church today and the early church observe Sunday as the Lord's Day. You can disagree though and that's fine.


Some times it's good to question the reasons we are given for some traditional beliefs. I'm curious as to the reasons you were given in seminary or your own research why and when the early Christians switched from Saturday(Sabbath in many many languages) to Sunday. I've never read a good reason why. Because Jesus rose on Sunday doesn't work for me because it seems like the apostles after that would have made the point that we need to keep Sunday as a Sabbath pretty clear, but in my view they never did. Maybe you have one? Not trying to be argumentative just wondering?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

When I was a kid we never worked on Sunday. Dad was a custom harvester and would occasionally combine for folks when crops we're threatened. Troubled by this, he spoke with our pastor. He was told to harvest that crop in good condition as it was the Lord's blessing and not to be wasted.

Last few years I bet I bale half a dozen times a year on a Sunday. It seems many would judge that wrong while it's ok to feed or milk every Sunday all year long. They both seem the same to me.

My daughter is on a travel softball team. Her tournaments run all day over a whole weekend. Missing church for this bothers me but society looks at this differently.

I think God wants the best for us. Fellowship with others and rest from our toils seems like a good idea.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

God does want what is best for us and He clearly knows.

I always come back to Romans 10:9 when I happen to talk with someone who is lost and says that God would not let them into heaven because of their past sin is too great. The Apostle Paul said,

"That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be saved."

KJV

That verse sure does cover many many things in a persons life and is without stipulation other than belief and confession.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I understand some conservative religions say the day of rest includes no work and/or no play. Now I don't want people to get upset but the precursor to Constantine is there was no expectation that on the Lord's Day one is to rest from one's labors.

I believe in God and have many blessings. I was raised in the Church but have since learned I do not like it's politics. I do not believe God loves me less because I choose to thank him independently from a congregation.

I don't typically toil on Sunday but I will do things by the weather, not a calendar. I don't view farming as work or a job. While my farm is for profit, I'm really like a kid in a sandbox... only now I have larger toys.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

One think I forgot to note: I grew up with NO Sunday hunting in NC. When I moved to SD I was taken aback that it was allowed there. Since returning to NC, Sunday hunting with a firearm has been allowed on private property with 500 yard buffer of homes and churches with no shooting hours of 9:30 am - 12:00 pm. Archery equipment is allowed all day. The exception to the rule is no waterfowl and game lands.

Cultures evolve.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Indiana had blue laws forever. Then they started allowing alcohol sales on Sundays in restaurants but no carry out. Now the liquor stores are open 7 days a week. Personally if you really need a drink on a Sunday then I never understood what was so complicated about buying it a day ahead of time, guess that was too mentally taxing for some.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to appreciate the no Sunday hunting simply as I used to cut and haul firewood during hunting season. Unfortunately here it was traditional to get yourself and your gun loaded for hunting. Was a gentleman shot in the face while driving an SUV, hunter thought he had found his buck. Other hunters talked about getting a “sounder” where they shoot at sounds in the bushes and manage to get something. Lots of people not evaluating backstops when shooting and bullets entering houses etc. All unpleasant ideas while pulling winch cable and fishing chokers around trees in dense brush where you can’t see someone 100 ft away in hunters orange.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Was a gentleman shot in the face while driving an SUV, hunter thought he had found his buck. Other hunters talked about getting a "sounder" where they shoot at sounds in the bushes and manage to get something.


Sounds dangerous to be out in the woods in your area.....even for real hunters. Those that you have mentioned above would be classified as shooters not hunters here. Shooters are a detriment to all.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The serious hunters and the outdoorsmen are no worry. They generally put the guns away when the drinks come out. There's a cultural thing of drinking and hunting or fishing and drinking and riding atv's around the Maritime provinces. I don't know why this is. Sort of like drinking and boating in some areas or drinking at sports events.



Vol said:


> Sounds dangerous to be out in the woods in your area.....even for real hunters. Those that you have mentioned above would be classified as shooters not hunters here. Shooters are a detriment to all.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------

